# إنتاج حامض اللبنيك من نفايات التصنيع الغذائي ...



## مهندس المحبة (14 أغسطس 2010)

*بحث مفيد عن إنتاج حامض اللبنيك من نفايات التصنيع الغذائي
Lactic acid production from food processing wastes
البحث موجود في المرفقات ...

أرجو الرد ولاتنسونا من خالص الدعاء ...........​*


----------



## ميس الحلوة (25 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا اخي الفاضل وأعطاك الله من كرمه ..........


----------



## مهندس المحبة (25 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على المرور ومنورة الموضوع ......


----------



## صالح الشمري (7 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## البعث (16 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## Troy Horse (27 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## kokzeng (26 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك اخي جزيل الشكر


----------



## the ripper kid (7 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## حاملة المفاتيح (13 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (15 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## wks316 (19 أغسطس 2012)

بروكت وجزيت خيرا


----------



## the creator (27 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا علي الطرح , و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## noor alhouda nizar (26 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

